# 48 residence hall rooms comply with ADA, no additional elevators to be added on campu



## mark handler (Jan 25, 2011)

48 residence hall rooms comply with ADA, no additional elevators to be added on campus

By Sienna Monczunski || January 25, 2011

http://www.cm-life.com/2011/01/25/68618/

All 70 campus buildings listed in the building index are accessible to CMU’s physically disabled population; however, some do not have elevators.

Steve Lawrence, associate vice president of Facilities Management, said all campus buildings comply with federal statutes.

“All CMU buildings have at least one entrance that meets ADA guidelines (Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990). Currently there are no plans to add elevators to any buildings in 2011,” Lawrence said in an e-mailed statement.

The Carlin Alumni House, Bush Theatre, Finch Fieldhouse, Satellite Energy Facility and West Hall do not have elevators, he said. Also, Kewadin, Northwest and Washington apartments do not have elevators or ADA automatic doors.

Director of Student Disability Services Susie Rood said her department is working to improve campus pathways, new curb cuts and classroom chairs and tables to improve accessibility for disabled students.

“CMU is very aware of ensuring accessibility and usability for everyone,” Rood said. “We continually evaluate our physical campus and our programs to make sure that they not only meet the letter of the law but are usable and designed appropriately.”

Many campus renovations have occured over the years, according to the Accessibility and Disability Information website.

A “critical path” was designed to minimize outdoor travel between buildings during harsh weather conditions, electronic door openers were installed throughout campus and wheelchair-accessible lab stations were added.

“There are 48 ADA compliant residence hall rooms on campus,” Lawrence said. “Buildings that require ramps to gain access to an ADA automatic door have been installed where necessary.”

There are 18 students registered with SDS. Rood said they represent a fairly large percentage relative to the student population of CMU when compared to larger universities like the University of Michigan and Western Michigan University.

On average, Rood said the number of students registered yearly at CMU has fluctuated between 18 to 25. Registered students mainly use wheelchairs, scooters, crutches and walkers for independent mobility.

Steve Lawrence, associate vice president of Facilities Management, said all campus buildings comply with federal statutes.

“All CMU buildings have at least one entrance that meets ADA guidelines (Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990). Currently there are no plans to add elevators to any buildings in 2011,” Lawrence said in an e-mailed statement.

The Carlin Alumni House, Bush Theatre, Finch Fieldhouse, Satellite Energy Facility and West Hall do not have elevators, he said. Also, Kewadin, Northwest and Washington apartments do not have elevators or ADA automatic doors.

Director of Student Disability Services Susie Rood said her department is working to improve campus pathways, new curb cuts and classroom chairs and tables to improve accessibility for disabled students.

“CMU is very aware of ensuring accessibility and usability for everyone,” Rood said. “We continually evaluate our physical campus and our programs to make sure that they not only meet the letter of the law but are usable and designed appropriately.”

Many campus renovations have occured over the years, according to the Accessibility and Disability Information website.

A “critical path” was designed to minimize outdoor travel between buildings during harsh weather conditions, electronic door openers were installed throughout campus and wheelchair-accessible lab stations were added.

“There are 48 ADA compliant residence hall rooms on campus,” Lawrence said. “Buildings that require ramps to gain access to an ADA automatic door have been installed where necessary.”

There are 18 students registered with SDS. Rood said they represent a fairly large percentage relative to the student population of CMU when compared to larger universities like the University of Michigan and Western Michigan University.

On average, Rood said the number of students registered yearly at CMU has fluctuated between 18 to 25. Registered students mainly use wheelchairs, scooters, crutches and walkers for independent mobility.


----------

